# ou trouver le petit o de degrés...



## Kalamytaz (2 Février 2010)

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un sait ou se trouve le petit o de degrés, je n'arrive pas à y mettre le doigt dessus...
Merci pour votre aide éclairée..:rateau:


----------



## tombom (2 Février 2010)

au dessus de la touch parenthese.... a droite du 0... tu y accede en faisant "maj +) "


----------



## Kalamytaz (2 Février 2010)

Au dessus de la parenthèse et à droite du 0 j'ai F10 et c'est tout, je n'ai rien d'autre et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas....


----------



## fanougym (2 Février 2010)

tombom a dit:


> maj +)


tout est dit pourtant ...


----------



## Kalamytaz (2 Février 2010)

Tant pis j'écrirai degrés au lieu du petit 0.....Merci quand même pour vos conseils.


----------



## tombom (2 Février 2010)

t'aurai pas un clavier qwerty par hasard ?


----------



## Kalamytaz (2 Février 2010)

SIIIIIIIIIIII, désolé d'avoir omis de le signaler, c'est tellement normal pour nous Canadiens...


----------



## tombom (2 Février 2010)

sinon
1	Choisissez Pomme > Préférences Système et cliquez sur International (ou langue et texte si snow leopard).
2	Cliquez sur Menu Saisie (ou methode de saisie si SL), puis sélectionnez la case en regard de Visualiseur de clavier.
3	Choisissez Afficher le Visualiseur de clavier dans le menu Saisie à droite de la barre de menus (celle qui ressemble à un drapeau ou à un symbole alphabétique).


----------



## Kalamytaz (2 Février 2010)

OK les amis j viens juste de trouver, c'est juste au dessous de point virgule, tellement petit que je ne l'avais pas vu.....au temps pour moi...


----------



## tombom (2 Février 2010)

ok  je viens de voir ta reponse... donc affiche le visualiseur clavier... et regarde, en essayant d'appuyer sur differentes combinaison (commande / shift / alt etc) et regarde si ca fait apparaitre ce que tu cherches

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h29 ----------

ok je viens de voir ta derniere reponse ... je suis pas assez rapide... ^^


----------



## Kalamytaz (2 Février 2010)

mouais, eh bien je te remercie pour tout, j'utilise le clavier en Français  ET en Anglais et des fois, 
je me fais des noeuds.....


----------



## tombom (2 Février 2010)

je pense que le visualiseur clavier peut etre une bonne solution

*Note du modo :* les questions de claviers, c'est dans "Périphériques". On y va !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2010)

sans oublier les dizaines de widgets ou la palette qui permetttent de se consituer une reserve de caracteres récurrents
(dans la palette c'est "favoris")


----------

